# slurp gun



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Tried the surf with fresh live ghost shrimp yesterday and didnt even get a bite. My first time to use the slurp gun and it aint as easy as I figured it would be. tried for about an hour and only got 6. I find that I rarely have any luck in the surf. Need to try something new.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pier


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Try going on days when the wind is out of the South. They get fired up in the surf when its kicked up a little bit right before a front. Also, try to hit it in the few hours right before high tide. This has worked well for me.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

What are ghost shrimp good for catching? I've been thinking of trying them since I've heard good things about them. I see their holes all over the place and makes me want to make a gun.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sheepshead will hit them when nothing else works.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You just haven't found your "rhythm" yet. Once you get it down and learn how to pick the better spots for getting the ghost shrimp, it's easy. They are without a doubt my favorite surf bait.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Tried again for a while Saturday and Sunday. Again, no bites. I tried fresh dead shrimp on the bottom, one of those little pink pompano jigs naked and tipped with a piece of shrimp. I guess they're just not there right now. This is from last November. I guess a blind hog does find an acorn once in a while! Oh well, I'll fish offshore or in the bay. Still had fun.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I have great luck with ghost shrimp. Better than I have ever done with frozen shrimp and the they tend to catch bigger fish for me. 

When I first started slurping ghost shrimp I did a lot of work for not very many shrimp. Then some showed me something that really helped. Once you find the holes stick the slurp gun in pull, extract, push out the contents and as fast as you can stick the gun right back in the same hole and pull again. Why it works I have no idea. One pull and you will pull 20-30 times for 5-6 shrimp. Do a double pull and it is not uncommon for me to get 6+ shrimp on the second pull. Doesn't work on every single hole but when they are there it works great. 

Only downside I got on ghost shrimp is they don't stay on the hook all that well. They are pretty fragile on the hit. If a fish pops the bait and doesn't hook up it is gone. With other baits if the rod gets hit without a hook up I always wait a second and it is not uncommon the fish comes back or another hits the same bait. Ghost shrimp that wait is a waste of time, never had a follow up on Ghost shrimp.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I found that out after about 30 minutes of catching nothing. And it appeared the shrimp were moving vertically under the sand. Do they do that or are they directly under the hole?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

By my observations (slurping) and this document
http://decapoda.nhm.org/pdfs/15627/15627.pdf 
The burrows go 'straight' down only for about a foot before angling off for another foot or so.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

A cool picture of some castings of burrows in Texas.

http://www.nps.gov/pais/naturescience/ghostshrimp.htm


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

"Slurp Gun"?


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've had decent luck catching them, but they are like trying to bait a hook with a string of snot.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Please educate me on what is a "slurp gun", and how I can get one.


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

a slurp gun is a pump that sucks Ghost Shrimp/Yabbies out of the sand so you can use them for bait. You will see videos of guys pulling them out of the sand by the dozens on single pulls. I have never had that kind of luck but, if I am diligent I can always get enough to fish with. 

Plus, never fails kids see you sucking something out of the sand and they just gotta be in on it. They really cant hurt my slurp gun so I let them play with it and I get bait with no effort. Beats them messing with my poles and other gear. 

There are two ways to get a slurp gun. First you could go to most of the good tackle stores in the Pensacola/Gulf Shores area and buy one. Or second build your own. If you Google search how to build a slurp gun or yabbie gun you will get no shortage of videos and articles on how to build one. 

Good luck 

Dave


----------

